# Continental Grand Prix 4000S II 700x28 on a Domane



## admccrea (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi - has anyone installed the GP 4000s II 700x28 in their Domane?
I have a 2015 Domane 5.2 and want to try these tires. Since they are pretty pricey, I didn't to spend 100+ on tires, only to find out they rub on something.

thanks in advance.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

this guy on the other bike forum posted a pic of his Domane 4.3 using GP4Seasons in 700x28:










Reportedly the rear is the tightest clearance on these bikes. GP4Seasons in my experience are pretty similar in width to their racy GP4000Sii cousins for a given size.

He did also report some scraping on his paint from bits of gravel sticking to the tire and swiping through: https://www.stealthtdi.com/Albums/BicycleStuff/scraping.jpg It might be a good idea to stick some clear tape under there to protect it from that stuff.


----------



## admccrea (Sep 10, 2014)

Good to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## admccrea (Sep 10, 2014)

Put the Conti's on today, plenty of clearance and a sweet ride!


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

admccrea said:


> Put the Conti's on today, plenty of clearance and a sweet ride!


mind sharing some clearance pics front and rear? Would love to have a better idea with this combination.


----------



## admccrea (Sep 10, 2014)

Here is the front and rear, the rear is close, but no problems.


----------



## biciklanto (Nov 22, 2013)

I had 28c Continental GP4000S IIs on my Domane for a number of months, and the problem I had was with the rear brake — the metal spring for actuating the brakes on 5700-series 105 would rub at the slightest provocation if I was up over maybe 90 PSI. Usually ran slightly lower than that, which did the trick.

I've heard that Shimano has fixed that issue, and I know SRAM advertises large tire and Firecrest compatibility. I bought the bike with 105 because I've been waiting to see what happens in the wireless/electronic world, so when I find myself on a new groupset I'm sure I'll be back to 28s.


----------



## admccrea (Sep 10, 2014)

Turns out I had the same problem, I took them off and went back to 25s. Good thing I bought them at Performance Bike, they will let me exchange them even after I rode 10 miles on them.


----------

